# North Man Coffee - Bridlington, East Yorkshire



## Wes78

I paid this establishment a visit this morning and thought I would share my experience.

First thing that struck me was that it's minimalistic whilst being appealing. Everything their for a reason, very clean and welcoming.









We had a range of coffees from Americanos to lattes and everyone was impressed.

After making your order you take a seat and they bring it over, no fuss.

They also have a super range of cakes that we felt we needed to test..

They were using Square Miles - Red Brick and the roast date of the beans was stuck on the hopper.

I purchased 350g for £9.50 which seemed a good price too. Roasted on the 25/04

I wasn't sure to ask as I'm new to this! But I asked about weight in and out, extraction time. The Barista explained they use 17g in for 30g out in 25-30 seconds. I saw him using scales to ensure this.

All in all a very relaxed environment and can highly recommend, also nice to know I can get some beans for a good price that are ready to go.


----------



## lake_m

Sounds a nice place. Is that a NS Mythos? Never seen the back of one.


----------



## Wes78

I believe so yes. I should have paid more attention- I was too busy looking at the roast date coffee sticker on it!


----------



## Wes78

I mentioned I had some Italian style beans with a splash of robusta and he kind of looked at me. I then said it tasted a bit full on and rubbery, although I haven't experimented too much yet.

He advised 100% arabica at least to begin with.

the shot he pulled of the red brick tasted very different from my Italian job, almost refreshing in comparison, felt much lighter and very enjoyable.


----------



## MildredM

Excellent, it sounds dally great









And they are dog-friendly! A trip to Brid on my Birthday sounds like a plan!!


----------



## Wes78

They are indeed! I should have mentioned that.

Although I left my lot at home this time, Big Lab Vs Small Coffee Shop


----------



## MildredM

We've been this morning! Excellent flat white and the cakes looked superb - I will be sampling one on my Birthday next week


----------



## Wes78

I'm pleased you enjoyed it!

I neglected to add that I had a cake and it was huge! And tasty 

I was going to put an extra post on today about the service that I should have mentioned really.

I liked the way that they took the order and then we (6 of us) took a seat and they were all individually brought over.

he didn't just bash out 6 drinks, he took care to make each one individually which I thought was fantastic (especially in this day and age)


----------



## Wes78

Oh and your in my seat ;-)


----------



## MildredM

Wes78 said:


> I'm pleased you enjoyed it!
> 
> I neglected to add that I had a cake and it was huge! And tasty


Roll on my Birthday then











> I was going to put an extra post on today about the service that I should have mentioned really.
> 
> I liked the way that they took the order and then we (6 of us) took a seat and they were all individually brought over.
> 
> he didn't just bash out 6 drinks, he took care to make each one individually which I thought was fantastic (especially in this day and age)


Yes! He did the same today, every cup was served perfectly.



> Oh and your in my seat ;-)


MY seat now!! Plenty of room for a dog there, big or small


----------



## Benjijames28

I will be popping here in the summer when i get dragged to sea side!

Lol it's funny all these places are dog friendly until you rock up with a monster.


----------



## Wes78

Benjijames28 said:


> I will be popping here in the summer when i get dragged to sea side!
> 
> Lol it's funny all these places are dog friendly until you rock up with a monster.


it always amazes me when they don't let dogs in but kids are allowed - astonishing


----------



## MildredM

Wes78 said:


> it always amazes me when they don't let dogs in but kids are allowed - astonishing


Hehe! Very true! I like children . . . but I couldn't eat . . . !!!


----------



## Benjijames28

Wes78 said:


> it always amazes me when they don't let dogs in but kids are allowed - astonishing


I only have a baby and 2 pre made boys, i wouldn't want to take them to a coffee shop. One of her boys came with me last week, i ended up buying him a donut. Grrr lol. I'm so tight.


----------



## MildredM

We both nipped in today. Ian relished his slice of carrot cake and we both enjoyed our flat whites, we even had seconds! Ian commented later though that it wasn't as good as 'at home', praise indeed


















Quite liked the little sign on the back wall.










I think most of us can identify with that!


----------



## Wes78

Your a regular now!. Coffee looks great - cake today too, superb.

I was just pondering that very shop. Wondering whether he always had a stock of coffee beans a few days post roast, ready to go. Would be handy for me, oracle dosing + experimenting = low on beans



MildredM said:


> Ian commented later though that it wasn't as good as 'at home', praise indeed


I like Ian's style


----------



## MildredM

Wes78 said:


> Your a regular now!. Coffee looks great - cake today too, superb.


I am looking forward to testing something on my Birthday! Actually, everything looked very tempting and homemade











> I was just pondering that very shop. Wondering whether he always had a stock of coffee beans a few days post roast, ready to go. Would be handy for me, oracle dosing + experimenting = low on beans


They had a couple of bags of beans on the shelf. I wish I'd examined them more closely now! I can't imagine he sells a huge quantity though.



> I like Ian's style


I taught him all he knows


----------



## PatBateman

Well, North Man Coffee seems to have a good reputation. But judging from the photos, the place has a cold modern feel about it. To me, it spoils the experience of having a coffee out. I generally prefer places like Coffee Coast, because they have that special feel, less shiny and less... I don't know, surgical? It feels more classy.

I don't know, maybe it's just me.


----------



## MildredM

PatBateman said:


> Well, North Man Coffee seems to have a good reputation. But judging from the photos, the place has a cold modern feel about it. To me, it spoils the experience of having a coffee out. I generally prefer places like Coffee Coast, because they have that special feel, less shiny and less... I don't know, surgical? It feels more classy.
> 
> I don't know, maybe it's just me.


It is certainly 'sparse'. I expect the owner has decided to invest in a good machine and grinder, cups and good beans, and wait and see how things go. I would estimate the rent, rates, insurance, wages etc plus initial outlay are fairly costly for a small coffee shop. And this is Bridlington. Maybe he's going to see how things go before he spends a fortune on aesthetics.

I am just happy we can get a decent coffee when we take our dog to the seaside! It's rare such a combination exists!!


----------



## Stanic

Benjijames28 said:


> Lol it's funny all these places are dog friendly until you rock up with a monster.


exactly and they are usually most chill


----------



## PatBateman

MildredM said:


> I am just happy we can get a decent coffee when we take our dog to the seaside! It's rare such a combination exists!!


I guess you're right. It's just my personal silly thing. I'd still try their coffee.


----------



## Jack-Jones

I've spent many a weekend walking around Bridlington! Previously, the best it had to offer was a pretty disgusting French Press on the top floor of Boyes,







so, this looks like a great addition to the town IMHO and might even be an excuse for a motorbike ride. Not that I need an excuse.


----------



## MildredM

Jack-Jones said:


> I've spent many a weekend walking around Bridlington! Previously, the best it had to offer was a pretty disgusting French Press on the top floor of Boyes,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so, this looks like a great addition to the town IMHO and might even be an excuse for a motorbike ride. Not that I need an excuse.


Boyes















you were brave!!

It is in the town centre, but not far from the busy 'front'


----------



## Jack-Jones

MildredM said:


> Boyes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you were brave!!
> 
> It is in the town centre, but not far from the busy 'front'


In the early 90's when I first started to visit Bridlington, I thought the French Press coffee & some of the food at Boyes was okay, the staff were pleasant and the place looked clean. You could specify the strength of coffee and even get a small flask of fresh single cream. On my last visit about 4 years ago, things had gone badly downhill.


----------



## MildredM

@Wes78 We didn't spot you in here today!

Not exactly a day for the seaside weather-wise but it was worth it for a couple of cups of this!










As if we don't have enough beans we still bought a bag to bring home!


----------



## Wes78

Ah missed you again Mildred!

As you say, not the weather for it today. You were brave!

I really must get back their soon.

Flat White I presume? I have to say, I have always been a black coffee person and I still am for the most part. However since buying an espresso machine I'm really getting into my flat whites, love the flavours. I used a blade grinder for years and supermarket coffee and just drank it black with sugar!

one day I might catch you in there 

oh oh and I would have inevitably bought some coffee too!


----------



## Benjijames28

Wes78 said:


> Ah missed you again Mildred!
> 
> As you say, not the weather for it today. You were brave!
> 
> I really must get back their soon.
> 
> Flat White I presume? I have to say, I have always been a black coffee person and I still am for the most part. However since buying an espresso machine I'm really getting into my flat whites, love the flavours. I used a blade grinder for years and supermarket coffee and just drank it black with sugar!
> 
> one day I might catch you in there
> 
> oh oh and I would have inevitably bought some coffee too!


Im the opposite of you. I used to hate coffee, then I went into mochas and then syrups and lattes, then unsweetened latte then discovered speciality coffee, then into my flat whites and smaller milk bases drinks such as the cortado.

I've tried cold brew and for the first time today a kalita wave filter coffee, and I just can't bring myself to enjoy black coffee, there's an acidity there that I just can't enjoy.

Nothing beats a well balanced flat white or latte from a speciality coffee shop using fresh beans.


----------



## Wes78

Benjijames28 said:


> Im the opposite of you. I used to hate coffee, then I went into mochas and then syrups and lattes, then unsweetened latte then discovered speciality coffee, then into my flat whites and smaller milk bases drinks such as the cortado.
> 
> I've tried cold brew and for the first time today a kalita wave filter coffee, and I just can't bring myself to enjoy black coffee, there's an acidity there that I just can't enjoy.
> 
> Nothing beats a well balanced flat white or latte from a speciality coffee shop using fresh beans.


Yes, a lot to be said for fresh beans I have found. I also like the shorter white drinks such as the macchiato and cortado.

Black coffee isn't for everyone is it. When I drink whisky, I'm happy to drink it neat but prefer with a splash of water. I'm starting to really enjoy Americanos but with not too much water added. I can really start to experience the flavours then, just like whisky. Having said that I never dilute my whisky with coke or anything so it's nice that coffee offers me variations without spoiling the original drink if you see what I mean.

I guess I used to think that adding milk to coffee meant that any flavours were masked, I'm now starting to realize that it may well be the opposite that is true!

One last thing, I pay particular attention to warming my cup if having espresso or americano, I have noticed that as soon as they cool just a few degrees they are not the same drink and I don't care for the taste. For that reason I may not like cold brew but who knows. I will try it some day.


----------



## MildredM

A shiny white new grinder has appeared since our last visit! Soon won't be able to see the Barista


----------



## Missy

MildredM said:


> A shiny white new grinder has appeared since our last visit! Soon won't be able to see the Barista


Maybe the Barista doesn't want to see you!?


----------



## cambosheff

Hahaha I know that grinder. Say hello to it from me next time you're in there. Oakley (I think that's him hiding behind it) seemed a really nice chap.


----------

